# Comment virtualiser Mandriva avec VMware Fusion 2 ?



## claud (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur mon MBP penryn j'ai installé VMware Fusion 2 et j'ai pu installer Ubuntu 8.04 en machine virtuelle avec un CDrom que j'avais préalablement gravé.

J'ai voulu faire de même avec " mandriva-linux-2008-one-KDE-cdrom-i586 " que j'avais également gravé et dont j'avais controlé le md5.VMware n'a pas accepté le CDrom (ni l'image .iso).Or la documentation de Fusion 2 indique que sont pris en charge Ubuntu 8.04,Mandriva 2008 et d'autres distributions Linux.

On peut évidemment prendre la machine virtuelle de VMware mais ça n'a aucun intérêt
(un live avec le dernier Mandriva est bien plus enrichissant)

Qui a rencontré ce problème ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## claud (25 Novembre 2008)

Deuxième déception avec SUSE Linux 10.1 en principe pris en charge par Fusion 2.
Je télécharge cette distribution et vérifie le md5.VMware reconnaît l'image .iso et
démarre l'installation mais ne va pas plus loin...

On lit partout sur le web que Fusion 2 permet d'installer ces distributions Linux.C'est
donc moi qui m'y prend mal ! Qui peut m'aider ? Merci.


----------



## gagarts (25 Novembre 2008)

Salut !
Essaie avec VirtualBox... je ne connais pas VMWare Fusion...
Je m'en suis servi pour installer un Ubuntu une fois...
Tu me diras si ça marche mieux !


----------



## claud (2 Décembre 2008)

Je suis arrivé à virtualiser Mandriva KDE 2008 avec VMware Fusion 2.Mais je n'ai pas su
mettre les Tools et la résolution reste assez médiocre.


----------

